# Furry Comics I can buy a physical copy of?



## rustleraccoon (Apr 6, 2020)

Are there any published furry comics I can buy an actual physical copy of? Preferably on Amazon or Barnes & Noble. I just can't get into reading stuff online.


----------



## Nemara (Apr 7, 2020)

I mean, there should be any usual mainstream comic that's also furry comic, still available. Stuff like Ozy and Millie, Beastars, etc. Too many to list individually.

You can also look to specialized Furry book publishers. Rabbit Valley is still shipping out physical copies regularly.


----------



## rustleraccoon (Apr 11, 2020)

Nemara said:


> I mean, there should be any usual mainstream comic that's also furry comic, still available. Stuff like Ozy and Millie, Beastars, etc. Too many to list individually.
> 
> You can also look to specialized Furry book publishers. Rabbit Valley is still shipping out physical copies regularly.



I guess I'm not familiar with a lot of mainstream furry comics and I couldn't find any searching Amazon. The only anthro comics I know of are..

Beastars
Sonic
Housepets


----------

